# Very loud fan.



## sin4peace (Mar 13, 2009)

Heres the problem, my computer all the sudden makes these loud fan noises when i play games. I have a sony vaio computer, i guess it has 3 fans. if theres anything i can buy to fix this.... please tell me. thank you


----------



## victorpoll (Mar 12, 2009)

hi when you play games on the computer so computer needs more usage of the memory so that the speed of the fan increases it shows that all the programs and files are open easily and early so you need not to worry about it.


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

when you play games your video card generates a lot of heat so the fans increases it rpm to cool it down.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list for the cpu temp on boot


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you should really be using a laptop cooler especially with a Sony I heard they have a habit of meltdown
This is a good laptop cooler

Antec Cooling system for notebook computers Model Notebook Cooler 200
$60
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834997410


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wee bit pricey, but would work. I've found the most important thing is to raise the vents up and get some airflow through them. The pads that sit flat don't do much, I had one and didn't take long to turf it. Got another one that angles the laptop up in the back and runs real cool. Course it also helps that I repasted the cpu and northbridge.


----------

